# Roccat Kave 5.1Ch. Headset



## Tenida (Dec 3, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/Elx0U.jpg
*i.imgur.com/g8H9C.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UFi3q.jpg


----------



## MyGeekTips (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice Purchase Tenida !!! Is it is too heavy on head ?


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2011)

worth the price?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes...definitely....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks are killing Teni*Da* especially after the LEDs lit up,(post those pics too)  Congos again


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice headset. Enjoy surround gaming.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks dashing.sujoy and tkin
OK...will post pics with( led lid up)...later.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 3, 2011)

How is the bass level dude? Hands are scratching to get one......
Can you post a review link?
TIA.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2011)

Review- Roccat Kave Real 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset Review


----------



## Tenida (Dec 3, 2011)

Everything is super(bass,trebel etc).Sound is rock solid....true 5.1 surround sound.
Review link-
Roccat Kave Real 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset Review
Overclock3D :: Review :: Roccat Kave 5.1 Headset Review :: Introduction


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 3, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Review- Roccat Kave Real 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset Review





Tenida said:


> Everything is super(bass,trebel etc).Sound is rock solid....true 5.1 surround sound.
> Review link-
> Roccat Kave Real 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset Review
> Overclock3D :: Review :: Roccat Kave 5.1 Headset Review :: Introduction


Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 3, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Nice Purchase Tenida !!! Is it is too heavy on head ?



Its heavy but after wearing in your head you don't feel the weight.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 4, 2011)

Are they good for movies?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2011)

^^Actually its all-rounder.Good for (Games/Movies/Music)

Working Pics added


----------



## digibrush (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for nice pics.
Does it need power from usb? 
And what for the other 4 plug? Front,Rear, Centre and...?
I will be glad if you(please) add a review of your own...


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice pics Tenida..


----------



## ashintomson (Dec 4, 2011)

g8 buy and pics lov tht mic.. mic is removable right :/ ??


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep...


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 4, 2011)

Enjoy gaming!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2011)

digibrush said:


> Thanks for nice pics.
> Does it need power from usb?
> And what for the other 4 plug? Front,Rear, Centre and...?
> I will be glad if you(please) add a review of your own...


It requires usb to power on the volume controller device.

*Front 3.5mm jack-for powering front speaker 
Rear jack for powering rear speaker 
Center jack for powering  center speaker
and last microphone jack.

The front,rear,center and sub noab in the volume controller is  for control each  speakers in the headset.
SUB-Bass



MegaMind said:


> Nice pics Tenida..



Thanks



ashintomson said:


> g8 buy and pics lov tht mic.. mic is removable right :/ ??



Thanks Yes microphone is removable.



d6bmg said:


> Enjoy gaming!



Thanks...


----------



## gameranand (Dec 4, 2011)

congrats on the purchase buddy.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> congrats on the purchase buddy.



Thanks Buddy


----------



## Winter (Dec 4, 2011)

This one's built like a tank....have heard good things about the sound as well.Enjoy your new purchase


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Buddy  Yeah build quality is rock solid.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 5, 2011)

WOW! Great! 
Congrats!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Nipun


----------



## vickybat (Dec 5, 2011)

*@ tenida*

Hey buddy really sorry for being late for the show. Congrats man. Your setup is droolworthy.

Roccat kave looks humongous and solid. As far reviews are concerned performance is rock solid. Did you try 1080p movies with 5-channel DTS audio?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ tenida*
> 
> Hey buddy really sorry for being late for the show. Congrats man. Your setup is droolworthy.
> 
> Roccat kave looks humongous and solid. As far reviews are concerned performance is rock solid. Did you try 1080p movies with 5-channel DTS audio?



Thanks buddy...so nice of you .
No haven't tried 1080p with 5-channel audio yet, but will definitely test in near future.Although I test its 5.1 ch potential with this video
[YOUTUBE]IUDTlvagjJA&gl=US[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Dec 5, 2011)

^LOL, a bag on head!!  Nice barber!!


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice One...


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

^^Thank you


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 5, 2011)

epic headphones....congrats


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> epic headphones....congrats



Thanks Mate 



Nipun said:


> ^LOL, a bag on head!!  Nice barber!!


After hearing this I felt like real hair cutting lol


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 6, 2011)

I have started saving up!!
@Tenija...Is listening to music on it mediocre?? I have read reviews that it's only for Gaming and Music...
What's ur take on that? and what genres do u listen to?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 6, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> I have started saving up!!
> @Tenija...Is listening to music on it mediocre?? I have read reviews that it's only for Gaming and Music...
> What's ur take on that? and what genres do u listen to?



As i have said earlier its good for all works..games,movie and music....But if your needs is only music then i will suggest you to go for Audio technica ad700.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Dec 6, 2011)

CoOl! Awesome!
W8 is the budget of ur rig?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice one tenida
can u please share how BIOSHOCK feels on this


----------



## Tenida (Dec 6, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Very nice one tenida
> can u please share how BIOSHOCK feels on this


Thanks Mithun.Right now i don't have *BIOSHOCK* with me but I will try to get it and then will tell you about the experience.


----------



## roque (Dec 6, 2011)

Great buy man..have u plugged it in ur on-board sound card???


----------



## Tenida (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks....right now plagged in a onboard sound card but will buy a Asus xonar dx sound card in a month or so.


----------



## roque (Dec 6, 2011)

Better do it...


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Thanks....right now plagged in a onboard sound card but will buy a Asus xonar dx sound card in a month or so.



Wasting a lot of money 

On a serious note, I'll look forward or the day when you will buy DX & post a review of the same. Heard that DX is very good card & it would be interesting to see its performance with Kave.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 6, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> *Wasting a lot of money *
> 
> On a serious note, I'll look forward or the day when you will buy DX & post a review of the same. Heard that DX is very good card & it would be interesting to see its performance with Kave.



Its nothing  like that.I have a purpose behind my purchase.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 7, 2011)

^ Don't take it otherwise. I was just kidding.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 7, 2011)

^^I know that


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats mate.... It's looking Uber Cool....... So it's good Overall then..... Enjoy...


----------



## Tenida (Dec 15, 2011)

S_V said:


> Congrats mate.... It's looking Uber Cool....... So it's good Overall then..... Enjoy...



Thanks bro.  Yeah i am enjoying with it.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 27, 2011)

It is Awesome.
It surely looks like its worth the 5.7k


----------



## Tenida (Dec 27, 2011)

Skynaveen said:


> It is Awesome.
> It surely looks like its worth the 5.7k



Thanks  Yes its totally a worthy priced  headset


----------

